# Cancer Diagnosis and devastated!



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

No advice but I am so sorry you and sweet, sugar face Lucy are going through this.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry, Lucy's beautiful. 
I'd work with your oncologist to try to keep her as comfortable as possible. 
Prayers you have many days to come with her.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> I'm so sorry, Lucy's beautiful.
> I'd work with your oncologist to try to keep her as comfortable as possible.
> Prayers you have many days to come with her.


Thank you. I was hoping not to have to even take her to an oncologist, since I do not plan on treating the cancer, but I think I may have to. My regular vet isnt giving me much insight.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

I have no real cancer advice, I just wanted to tell you how sorry I am for your heartache. My first Golden died of GI cancer at age 10 and I was so devastated with the diagnosis that I didn't enjoy his last weeks as I should have, in hindsight I should have done more ice cream cones and walks in the woods with him, drive thru burgers and sitting on the floor with him, I'll always regret it. Don't make my mistake. I'm so sorry you are going through this.


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

So very sad for you and understand. So many of us have been there. Go see the oncologist, there may be options that will prolong your time with her and keep her comfortable and happy.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm so sorry to read this news about Lucy. I just want to snuggle that beautiful sugar face. Keeping you in my thoughts.


----------



## Rudy2020 (Jul 21, 2020)

I would definitely take to the oncologist. They would be the most experienced in terms of options, including comfort care. There are some vets who specialize in pain management and hospice like care, I was fortunate enough to work with one who really changed our lives in a wonderful way during a really horrible time. I’m so sorry this is happening. Lucy is beautiful and look at that sweet face!


----------



## sallylah (Jan 28, 2021)

Jax's Mom said:


> My Lucy, is 11 1/2 years old. A few months ago we noticed a growth coming out of her anus, so we took her to the vet. At her advanced age, we felt it prudent to wait and see and keep a close eye on it, to make sure it did not affect her bowel movement. A few weeks ago, we noticed the growth was oozing some blod, so we took her right in. The vet recommended surgery, and we scheduled it for 2 days later. The tumor ended up being very large internally. The vet sent me photos and video, and it was about 2 times the size of a human heart. Of course he sent it for biospy and we just got the results yesterday. The report is listing 2 potential types of cancer, needing another test to better determine the exact cancer. The 2 types are: Grade 2 soft tissue sarcoma OR amelonotic malignant melanoma.
> 
> We do not plan on doing any chemotherapy or radiation due to her advanced age. As it is, we were extremely nervous to even do the surgery. I am contemplating doing the test to find out what type of cancer it is, to better know what to expect or watch out for. I do not want my girl to suffer, so knowing the symptoms to look for would be important to me, so if we see it progressing, we can make the decision to end her suffering. At the same time, we do NOT want to do this prematurely. I am investigating using CBD oil.
> 
> ...


Sending you and Lucy love. I've been there. It is very hard to get that kind of diagnosis. Enjoy the good days and all the joy she's brought you. Wish I had more to offer.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

My heart goes out to you. So sorry.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

I'm very sorry about Lucy. An oncologist is experienced and I'm sure can direct you as to the best palliative care. One visit may help you know what direction you should take so she suffers least. It's such a heartbreaking experience and my heart goes out to you and sweet Lucy.


----------



## Ginams (Jan 20, 2015)

I’m so sorry you’re going through this. I also advise getting a visit to an oncologist. We went through a cancer diagnosis with our German Shepherd and saw an oncologist to get information on palliative care and symptoms to watch for. It also gave me great peace of mind in knowing we did all we could to keep her comfortable in her last few weeks. 

Sending you all love


----------



## whemtp (Oct 18, 2009)

We lost our Golden at the same age to lymphoma last month. We did a consult with an oncologist to make her comfortable as we did not want to put her through chemo at her age. There are medications that can reduce inflammation and keep them comfortable so you can enjoy some more time. We were fortunate to have a couple of really good weeks with her before we had to help her across the bridge. I am really sorry that you are in this position. It is not a place where anyone wants to be, but there are so many people here that have been through this several times. Just know, even though it is emotionally painful, I would not trade the pain for all of the joy I had with my dog.


----------



## WaylonDog (Oct 22, 2018)

Jax's Mom said:


> My Lucy, is 11 1/2 years old. A few months ago we noticed a growth coming out of her anus, so we took her to the vet. At her advanced age, we felt it prudent to wait and see and keep a close eye on it, to make sure it did not affect her bowel movement. A few weeks ago, we noticed the growth was oozing some blod, so we took her right in. The vet recommended surgery, and we scheduled it for 2 days later. The tumor ended up being very large internally. The vet sent me photos and video, and it was about 2 times the size of a human heart. Of course he sent it for biospy and we just got the results yesterday. The report is listing 2 potential types of cancer, needing another test to better determine the exact cancer. The 2 types are: Grade 2 soft tissue sarcoma OR amelonotic malignant melanoma.
> 
> We do not plan on doing any chemotherapy or radiation due to her advanced age. As it is, we were extremely nervous to even do the surgery. I am contemplating doing the test to find out what type of cancer it is, to better know what to expect or watch out for. I do not want my girl to suffer, so knowing the symptoms to look for would be important to me, so if we see it progressing, we can make the decision to end her suffering. At the same time, we do NOT want to do this prematurely. I am investigating using CBD oil.
> 
> ...





Jax's Mom said:


> My Lucy, is 11 1/2 years old. A few months ago we noticed a growth coming out of her anus, so we took her to the vet. At her advanced age, we felt it prudent to wait and see and keep a close eye on it, to make sure it did not affect her bowel movement. A few weeks ago, we noticed the growth was oozing some blod, so we took her right in. The vet recommended surgery, and we scheduled it for 2 days later. The tumor ended up being very large internally. The vet sent me photos and video, and it was about 2 times the size of a human heart. Of course he sent it for biospy and we just got the results yesterday. The report is listing 2 potential types of cancer, needing another test to better determine the exact cancer. The 2 types are: Grade 2 soft tissue sarcoma OR amelonotic malignant melanoma.
> 
> We do not plan on doing any chemotherapy or radiation due to her advanced age. As it is, we were extremely nervous to even do the surgery. I am contemplating doing the test to find out what type of cancer it is, to better know what to expect or watch out for. I do not want my girl to suffer, so knowing the symptoms to look for would be important to me, so if we see it progressing, we can make the decision to end her suffering. At the same time, we do NOT want to do this prematurely. I am investigating using CBD oil.
> 
> ...


Hello-
I’m so sorry for what your going through...Hi had to put down my 12 1/2-year-old golden a couple years ago and we went through many cancer malignancies and tumor findings throughout his life. Some were benign but we had 2 or 3 surgeries to remove that went great and removed malignant tumors. Is that something that is at all possible with your sweet girl? If she still has a good quality of life and your vet or oncologist thinks she would do ok with anesthesia, I would at least ask about this... regardless of your choice I hope everything goes smoothly and you have more years with your girl! My older Golden responded very well to CBD oil by the way. Good luck!


----------



## WaylonDog (Oct 22, 2018)

Duplicate post deleted per poster's request.


----------



## drdawg (May 31, 2011)

It baffles me that the local vet removed a large piece of tissue and cannot come up wit a diagnosis. I would ask the vet to send a tissue sample to either a local oncologist or a university laboratory for further evaluation. It is not likely that further treatments are going to cure her, but the goal should be to keep her comfortable. Where are you located? You might also ask your breeder if they have any advice to guide you.


----------



## cruzinmom (Aug 12, 2020)

Jax's Mom said:


> Thank you. I was hoping not to have to even take her to an oncologist, since I do not plan on treating the cancer, but I think I may have to. My regular vet isnt giving me much insight.





Jax's Mom said:


> Thank you. I was hoping not to have to even take her to an oncologist, since I do not plan on treating the cancer, but I think I may have to. My regular vet isnt giving me much insight.


I'm so sorry to hear about your sweet golden. I have owned both Border Collies and Goldens for years. One of my Borders had cancer in the same location. As he was thirteen when I found it, surgery was not an option and I did not want to go the chemo route. I didn't feel it would give him the quality of life that I wanted for him. I had him treated with Chinese herbs by a naturopath that owns a holistic group in my city. The herbs we were given to control the growth of the tumor helped immensly. He was also given additional meds for pain. He did extremely well and I'm happy to say that he lived for an additional year before he let me know that he was ready to go. He went outside to play and enjoy my other boys that year. Everyday I saw him interact with everyone, I knew his situation was been well managed. I hope this helps:}


----------



## cruzinmom (Aug 12, 2020)

I'm so sorry to hear about your sweet golden. I have owned both Border Collies and Goldens for years. One of my Borders had cancer in the same location. As he was thirteen when I found it, surgery was not an option and I did
not want to go the chemo route. I didn't feel it would give him the quality of life that I wanted for him. I had him
treated with Chinese herbs by a naturopath that owns a holistic group in my city. The herbs we were given to control the growth of the tumor helped immensely. He was also given additional meds for pain. He did extremely well and I'm happy to say that he lived for an additional year before he let me know that he was ready to go. He went outside to play and enjoy my other boys that year. Everyday I saw him interact with everyone, I knew his situation was well managed. I hope this helps


----------



## Sammy's Mum (Sep 13, 2014)

Jax's Mom said:


> My Lucy, is 11 1/2 years old. A few months ago we noticed a growth coming out of her anus, so we took her to the vet. At her advanced age, we felt it prudent to wait and see and keep a close eye on it, to make sure it did not affect her bowel movement. A few weeks ago, we noticed the growth was oozing some blod, so we took her right in. The vet recommended surgery, and we scheduled it for 2 days later. The tumor ended up being very large internally. The vet sent me photos and video, and it was about 2 times the size of a human heart. Of course he sent it for biospy and we just got the results yesterday. The report is listing 2 potential types of cancer, needing another test to better determine the exact cancer. The 2 types are: Grade 2 soft tissue sarcoma OR amelonotic malignant melanoma.
> 
> We do not plan on doing any chemotherapy or radiation due to her advanced age. As it is, we were extremely nervous to even do the surgery. I am contemplating doing the test to find out what type of cancer it is, to better know what to expect or watch out for. I do not want my girl to suffer, so knowing the symptoms to look for would be important to me, so if we see it progressing, we can make the decision to end her suffering. At the same time, we do NOT want to do this prematurely. I am investigating using CBD oil.
> 
> ...


Ok, I have some insight, having just lost my Lucas to this cancer in April. i would strong recommend you take her to an oncologist. They will best be able to assess the cancer AND more importantly, relieve any pain she might have. No ordinary vet has the insights like they do into medications for cancer. Lucas was older too when first diagnosed, (12) but we did oral chemo at home and he did extremely well for months. It was only when it metastasized to his jaw that he had pain and then we had to let him go. Feel free to message me for insights if You like.


----------



## smg15 (Aug 14, 2019)

Jax's Mom said:


> My Lucy, is 11 1/2 years old. A few months ago we noticed a growth coming out of her anus, so we took her to the vet. At her advanced age, we felt it prudent to wait and see and keep a close eye on it, to make sure it did not affect her bowel movement. A few weeks ago, we noticed the growth was oozing some blod, so we took her right in. The vet recommended surgery, and we scheduled it for 2 days later. The tumor ended up being very large internally. The vet sent me photos and video, and it was about 2 times the size of a human heart. Of course he sent it for biospy and we just got the results yesterday. The report is listing 2 potential types of cancer, needing another test to better determine the exact cancer. The 2 types are: Grade 2 soft tissue sarcoma OR amelonotic malignant melanoma.
> 
> We do not plan on doing any chemotherapy or radiation due to her advanced age. As it is, we were extremely nervous to even do the surgery. I am contemplating doing the test to find out what type of cancer it is, to better know what to expect or watch out for. I do not want my girl to suffer, so knowing the symptoms to look for would be important to me, so if we see it progressing, we can make the decision to end her suffering. At the same time, we do NOT want to do this prematurely. I am investigating using CBD oil.
> 
> ...


----------



## smg15 (Aug 14, 2019)

My girl kelsy who is 12. Had a soft tissue sarcoma removed from her leg at 10 1/2. The oncologist suggested she take a chemo pill for one year in case any cancer cells remained after the surgery. She is doing great at 12 accept for some arthritis. I would ask the oncologist abt the chemo pill. Hope this helps and your baby is ok.


----------



## CoastGuard momma (Sep 1, 2020)

Jax's Mom said:


> My Lucy, is 11 1/2 years old. A few months ago we noticed a growth coming out of her anus, so we took her to the vet. At her advanced age, we felt it prudent to wait and see and keep a close eye on it, to make sure it did not affect her bowel movement. A few weeks ago, we noticed the growth was oozing some blod, so we took her right in. The vet recommended surgery, and we scheduled it for 2 days later. The tumor ended up being very large internally. The vet sent me photos and video, and it was about 2 times the size of a human heart. Of course he sent it for biospy and we just got the results yesterday. The report is listing 2 potential types of cancer, needing another test to better determine the exact cancer. The 2 types are: Grade 2 soft tissue sarcoma OR amelonotic malignant melanoma.
> 
> We do not plan on doing any chemotherapy or radiation due to her advanced age. As it is, we were extremely nervous to even do the surgery. I am contemplating doing the test to find out what type of cancer it is, to better know what to expect or watch out for. I do not want my girl to suffer, so knowing the symptoms to look for would be important to me, so if we see it progressing, we can make the decision to end her suffering. At the same time, we do NOT want to do this prematurely. I am investigating using CBD oil.
> 
> ...


I am so very sorry. Many prayers.


----------

